
Marriage Chances Rise with Your Salary - mshafrir
http://shine.yahoo.com/financially-fit/marriage-chances-rise-salary-195200744.html
======
VBprogrammer

      Given the correlation between education levels and income, it is easy to see that the more you earn -- or potentially earn -- the more likely you are to take at a walk down the aisle.
    

Well, that sounds like science to me.

I know "correlation is not causation" is a cliche, but in this case its not
hard to figure out that marriage is expensive and hence people with more money
to spend are more likely to use it on getting married.

~~~
smilliken
Also possible that people that are good at acquiring money tend to also be
good at acquiring mates, and that the money isn't the primary cause.

This sentence borders on absurdity: "Not only does income increase the amount
of marriage, marriage also increases the amount of income." .. They are
essentially arguing that marriage and money have circular causation.

The only information in the article is that marriage, money, and education are
positively correlated.

------
cafard
Is there anyone who hadn't figured this one out? "It is a truth universally
acknowledged..."

------
paulhauggis
Many times, women want someone who is stable and can support a family. A
better salary supports this.

------
unfletch
Obligatory: <http://xkcd.com/552/>

